# Problems with Lowrance 334c



## billiam (Jan 12, 2009)

Have had this unit for 3 years now, end of last season gps portion of unit started losing position. This year it is getting worse, was out friday unit worked fine for several hours then lost position for quite some time, then was intermittent. Yesterday unit worked good for several hours then lost position again on and off, then returned and worked fine the rest of the day.
Have installed latest software Friday.
Any thoughts or suggestion would be appreciated. Don't really want to buy another unit, but I really have become dependant on gps when I am out in Erie.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

I do know ours will malfunction if the battery is weak. 

I know this sounds crazy but we tested this on two occasions and it snapped back into shape. The manual says the same...

also check the electronics on 'thehulltruth' electronics forum is a great resource. those guys have a ton of info.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

gps troubles. i think you can do hard reset and a soft reset. it helped my x15. only thing my buddy did it for me. so i cant tell you how. it lookede easy. they will tell you at lowrance. if you can talk to anmyone. goby


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mine froze up last year and while out on erie, i called the number in the manual, tech walked me thru a hard start and alls good now and has been. you hold 2 buttons down at the same time, just dont remember which 2


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds to me like corrision problem. Take apart all connectors and clean with an electrical cleaner. This should fix your problem if it doesn't you could try a system reset.


----------

